# L'Amondanasis



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Here's a lucious dessert that's not for the faint of heart. The *recipe* is for the dessert that won 1st prize at the 1994 Yves Thuries competition. It take 2-1/2 hours of concentrated effort to prepare - which can all be done a couple of days in advance - but it is worth the time.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Peter -- had a look at it from another site. It looks worth every second of work! Thanks so much for the link. :lips:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

This looks very good. I'd like to make it for Thanksgiving when I'm expecting a nice group of people---they are expecting a very nice dinner.
OK. There is a shopping list and a description of the layers and other elements. Would there be a complete recipe with instructions/directions as to the method of baking the cake and details of fabricating the consecutive layers somewhere? Did I just miss it?


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

You must of missed them. The links are located in the first two instructions on the main page. They're in _italic_ text. I hope this helps.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Have you made it Bouland?


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Of course, those are my hands in the pictures. I've made all the recipes on my web site. All recipes are tested and rewritten to work in a home kitchen like mine. And, for the last two years or so, all have been photographed — some more so than others — there's at least one photo of each finished dish. (I also do all the artwork and program the site, too.)


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

And a beautiful site it is, too.


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Tnx for the recipe. It's sounds so good!
I just want to make sure i got it right: u bake the base in a 22 ring and then u trim to fit a 18 ring - and all the other layers fit for the 18 ring. Am i right?
Tnx.


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

WOW! That really does look fabulous and I've got just the right group to make it for this fall. I couldn't find anywhere on your site where the recipes were listed in non-metric quantities. I'm just a simple ******* from the south..... I can convert it but was curious if there's a version out there somewhere already.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Georgaire, if you're baking, do yourself a favor and get a scale that reads pounds/grams and has a liquid/dry capability. It will make life SOOO much easier. I much prefer to do a recipe that gives weight measurements and when using weight I prefer metric - especially if you're scaling the recipe. 

It's gotten so that I hate a recipe that calls for x cups of this or that. Yeah! And now I have to go hunting around in the book (IF it's from a book) to see WHAT method of filling the cup they use. There can be a substantial difference in the amount of flour, depending on how your source measured and how you measure. On a scale I can be sure that I have the exact amount of the ingredients that are critical to the result.

(I believe earlier threads have discussed scales.)


----------



## georgeair (Jun 11, 2001)

Good idea. Now that I think of it, the scales I have may actually have another whole set or two of markings around the gauge - probably metric. Funny how I'm sometimes blind to things unless I'm really looking for them. I'll have to check this evening.....


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Yes, the _pain de genes_ will shrink away from the 22-cm ring as it cools. You could bake the _pain_ in the 18-cm ring and just let the first layer of mousse extend to the bottom of the dessert at the edges. If you do so, the recipe for the _pain_ will need to be adjusted down by about a third so it doesn't end up too thick.


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

Thank you.:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Bouland:
Great site, but I have had a problem clicking on some of the recipes. It takes me to your home page. Perhaps you could look into it, or maybe I would list the ones I am interested in, and you could post those recipes?
Also, since I am a guy, I really like recipes with photos. Sometimes just the photo is enough to make me want to make it. I try to stay away from bakeries that I know that have great looking cakes and pastries, because it makes me want to find out how to make them. I really enjoy recipes that have great eye appeal as well as taste. Just like a Ferrari, got to go up and look in side.:lips:


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

A lot of effort is spent making sure that all the links on the site are up-to-date, but sometimes code get frazzled. Please let me know which specific links are not working for you as well as which browser, version, and platform you are using. If you'd like, please use the *comments* page to send the email since this is getting a bit off-topic for this forum. Thanks.


----------

